# My baby Lexie the staffy x



## k881 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of my girl.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl - Her markngs are stunning.
She also looks as if she's smiling in some of those pictures


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

omg some of you have the most beautiful staffys, im definately considering getting one if we ever get another pup!


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beauty. Looks like a lovely dog.


----------



## k881 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She is fab. Would love to know what she's crossed with though, suppose thats a drawback of having a rescue dog, not knowing its background


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I was thinking maybe there could be some Jack Russell in there!


----------



## k881 (Oct 21, 2008)

bee112 said:


> She's gorgeous! I was thinking maybe there could be some Jack Russell in there!


We always thought a bigger breed because she is head and shoulders bigger than any other staffy we have ever seen, but she does have jrt colouring.

We also joke that she has dalmation in her because she has really spotty skin


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww shes gorgeous, a lovely dog,


----------

